# Hello - Little Help Please?



## p_s_r (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, i am a third year undergraduate student and i am doing a disertation at the moment and need some people who are willing to fill in my questionnaire. 
It's not at all difficult and consists of multiple choice questions
The topics of my disertation are religiosity, aggression and cooperation and it does not matter if you are religious agnostic or atheist i just need as many people as i can get please.
if you could help then i would be extremely grateful as it is for my university dissertation as i am aiming to get a first at the end of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

If you do have a few minutes to spare then please email me and i can send the questionnaire to you (its in a microsoft word document) and if you could just highlight your answers and send it back to me please.

I have set my profile settings so that you can see my email address but just in case i did it wrong can you email me at:
psychology_religion_study@yahoo.co.uk
thank you very much!

Raj


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

